# Hello! I'm Sophy from the UK and completey new to Mice. ^^



## electricmouse (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey there!
Well as the title explained, completely new to the world of mice, although wanted one for the longest time. I currently have a 5 month old doe, Momo, who may POSSIBLY be pregnant (so this is pretty much why I joined, to get some help, and hopefully meet some fellow mouse lovers!)  :mrgreen:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to FMB, and don't worry about your little Momo. We'll be here to help you and your new babies along.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Ask as many questions as you need to! I've found this forum to be full of not only friendly, but VERY knowledgeable members. I'm sure anything that you need to know will quickly be answered. Is she on any sort of special diet now that you think she's pregnant?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Sophy 
:welcome1 
I hope you enjoy our forums!


----------

